# Make A Wish! ✨ [Celeste Is Here]



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello!

Celeste is visiting Flufflair again! 
Stop by for a recipe or make a few wishes!

Tips are very much appreciated, but not necessary. If you bring a tip/gifts, feel free to leave it by the Plaza.

Saharah is also here! Funny those two always show up on the same day...

Please be mindful of others and leave once you get your recipe, rugs and have made a few wishes.
If you'd like to stay for a while and make a lot of wishes, let me know and I'll invite you back later and you can stay for as long as you want!

New Dodo Code: CBT7P
Full? NOPE.

Closing for the night! I'll be sending out codes in private to those who were waiting to get in.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 6, 2020)

i would like to come for a recipe!


----------



## bunn (Apr 6, 2020)

Can I come over for the recipe and rugs?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi can i come too pls? Ty


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

Gates are open! Feel free to visit!


----------



## babyflausch (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd like to visit too


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 6, 2020)

I will come over as well thanks for opening the gates!


----------



## alpacac (Apr 6, 2020)

i would like to visit for a recipe if theres space!


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> I will come over as well thanks for opening the gates!



It's always a pleasure to have people over!


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd like to come! Could you tell me when there is space? It says the locale is full.


----------



## Clairyb (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd love to visit, will definitely bring donation


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

I believe our first group is full at the moment. I'll edit the post once there are free slots. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



ahousar97 said:


> I'd like to come! Could you tell me when there is space? It says the locale is full.


There's one slot now.


----------



## icyii (Apr 6, 2020)

Can I please come for a recipe and rugs? I can bring a pink or orange cosmo as a gift


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 6, 2020)

I can't seem  to enter. :'c


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

Of course! We have one slot open still. I'll keep this open for a while, so just be patient and everyone can visit!


----------



## Vadim (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd like to come, I'll bring you some clothes as a gift!


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 6, 2020)

It says there is interference, try again, I tried like 13  times.


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

ahousar97 said:


> I can't seem  to enter. :'c


Are we full again? 
Sorry, I'll let you know once someone else leaves.


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 6, 2020)

It's not saying locale is full , but acts like someone is either in their menu or nookphone.


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

ahousar97 said:


> It's not saying locale is full , but acts like someone is either in their menu or nookphone.


Ahh I see. It's probably people talking to Saharah/Celeste. Sorry. D:


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 6, 2020)

I forgot Sahara was there to. No one is going to get through even if there was space.
I'll wait a little while.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 6, 2020)

might drop by whence there is a free space :)


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 6, 2020)

Determination won! I made it!!
Wheh!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 6, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## buuunii (Apr 6, 2020)

Can I come when it’s not as full?


----------



## alitwick (Apr 6, 2020)

I’d love to stop by if your gates are still open!


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

Of course! I'll update the post once a few people leave.


----------



## icyii (Apr 6, 2020)

WatermelonPuff said:


> Ahh I see. It's probably people talking to Saharah/Celeste. Sorry. D:


Will you please let us know when you have spots open


----------



## bunn (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks so much! <3


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

1 slot open!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



bunn said:


> Thanks so much! <3


Thanks for stopping by!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



icyii said:


> Will you please let us know when you have spots open


Yep! I'll keep posting updates about people leaving.


----------



## Duu (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd love to visit! Trying to get in : )


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

Open slot. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

Thanks everyone for coming! I just started a new session with a new code!


----------



## alitwick (Apr 6, 2020)

Got in finally, yay!

In the future, I recommend using Turnip Exchange to queue people. That way you’ll have something that will automatically inform people of the time to come in.


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

alitwick said:


> Got in finally, yay!
> 
> In the future, I recommend using Turnip Exchange to queue people. That way you’ll have something that will automatically inform people of the time to come in.


Oh wow! I had no idea that was a thing! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## icyii (Apr 6, 2020)

I managed to get in 
Wow I didn't know about Turnip Exchange either, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

I'll be closing this in 30 minutes. If you already posted here and haven't been able to visit yet, let me know so I can send you a Dodo Code later.


----------



## Duu (Apr 6, 2020)

TY so much!! I'd had several meteor showers but no Celeste so this was a blessing


----------



## alitwick (Apr 6, 2020)

Awww, none of the Saharah stuff made it back with me. :C It’s okay.

Thank you so much for opening up your island!


----------



## Duu (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh no it crashed : (


----------



## intestines (Apr 6, 2020)

Lost my recipe


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 6, 2020)

Sorry! We had a communication error!
If you were on the island and weren't able to buy your rugs or get your recipe from Celeste please PM me and I'll send you a Dodo Code.
I'll be closing this thread for new visitors. Thank you all for stopping by! Thanks to *alitwick *the next meteor shower will be a little more organized! I'll be using the Turnip Exchange! Sorry about this...


----------

